# GT: Game 22- Clippers at Hornets 12/14



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Weds Dec 14
5:00 PM
TV: ?
</center>


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=224576


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

Clips 105
hornies 98

Livvy back...
Clips will rebound and get this game.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

Let's hope the team is not taking this game for granted, or that they are too tired and down after last night's loss, because with Houston coming over for that 12:30 game on Saturday, there is a distinct possibility they could lose 4 in a row.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

IMO this is a "must win" game.


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

negatory saito-san..
negative.

let's think positive.
breathe positive.

All Clip fans need to take a page out of Confusion and think posativ.
Go Clippers..
hornies are dead meat tonight.
5:00pm PST.. to 8:15pm PST.. everyone on this board should think positive and think Clippers WIN. Clippers WIN.

ahhhhhhhh.. i feel good.


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

cassell said that this was a must min, as well. i think the clippers will be pretty angry at themselves about yesterday, so im thinking blowout for Hornets. :biggrin:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i think the team will be pumped up as well with livingston back. Im guessing the active roster will then have korolev off. I still think we should send korolev to the NBDL. If he cant get playing time without livingston, he wont even be able to get on the active roster with him on.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Any idea when corey is suppost to be back?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Timbaland said:


> Any idea when corey is suppost to be back?



Most likely Saturday.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"Clippers have trimmed their laughingstock label"


column on the Yahoo NBA page :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 






you guys should read it

man we better take this, and go on a huge winning streak 

i dont think we have a tuff game for a while, if we only got Corey back 

things would be much easier


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"L.A. is capable of dealing with an injury – such as the one to Corey Maggette – and still win games. "





aww that made me smile


"I offer five reasons why Mike Dunleavy's squad is a legitimate, upper-echelon NBA team. "



:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 



GO CLIPPERS 

we are still in first right ??


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Korolev still on the active list


also Cat has been getting Ivey's or ivy's all day today


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

David "Bobby Simmons" West 0-2 Hornets


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cat misses . . . . he sucks huh


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross's family is attending the game


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

7-5 Clips

Sam hits a shot 9-5


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Smith hits a three . . . I want him in LA NOW! 9-8


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cass is feeling it 11-10 Clips


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sam has 9 of the teams 11 . . . . Hornets take the lead by 3 11-14


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

time out taken 5:36 left Hornets up 11-14


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Livingston is in the game for Ross

Livingston SCORES! 13-14


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Livingston gets his first foul of the season right away


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Our bigs can't make a shot or so it seems so far 13-16


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

i hate radio broadcasts, don't get whats going on

15-18 Hornets up i think


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clax for three! 16-21


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Livingston has 3 fouls already


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Oh yeah, we love turning the ball over tonight and letting Hornets score like nothing

Mobley misses, god damn he sure sucks doesn't he?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Livingston with ANOTHER foul

one foul per minute


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Singy in for Mobley


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

5 Chances to score, none, until EB scores

end of the first Horny Hornets up 22-28


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Livingston with ANOTHER foul
> 
> one foul per minute


4 fouls in the 1st quarter???!!! I see his first foul was on Paul. Why did Dunleavy leave him in there after the 2nd foul?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

AND ONE! Speedy Claxton 

someone put the Clips out of their misery


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> 4 fouls in the 1st quarter???!!! I see his first foul was on Paul. Why did Dunleavy leave him in there after the 2nd foul?


 i have no clue, Dunleavy makes questionable moves sometimes


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

27-36

Dun says Singleton and Mobley have been bothered by the flu along with a few more players, ouch


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Smith with another three 

can we trade for him?

McCarty misses, big shock eh


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

time out clips
8:26 to go

29-41 Hornets


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Livingston really has 4 fouls already? If so Dunleavy is a dumb *** for leaving him in.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Not like Livingston is going to have any impact on this game his first time back anyways.


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

we need a third option on offense.

*100th post! woohoo*


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wilcox scores, he's been playing well lately, trade him while his stock is high!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

air_nitta said:


> we need a third option on offense.
> 
> *100th post! woohoo*


 congratz on ur 100th post

Clips struggling


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Third Foul on Wilcox already

at this pace, we may see Korolev in the third


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

31-43 Hornets

Ross misses, Dunleavy play Korolev since it seems like we can't do any worse please

31-45


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

McCarty adds another brick to his house


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

I immediately regret betting on this game.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

another foul on the Clips along with another turnover


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

David West and JR Smith for Walter McCarty and Daniel Ewing

do it Elgin!


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Slump City here we come... :banana: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sam going to the line for the 5th and 6th time

hits both 33-45

Brand and Cass have 27 of the 33


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

EB hits a 15 footer! 35-45

EB and Cass = great duo, we need a third option with Cat being out of his game and Maggs being out


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> congratz on ur 100th post
> 
> Clips struggling


 cheers! 

We need someone to step up with some offense.


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

wilcox closed out the fourth qtr very nicely against the spurs. Maybe he is due?


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

When EB and Sam are the only ones scoring for the Clips you know that there's little hope for a win... Cat really needs to explode in the second half like he did against the Knicks or we're screwed. Can't wait to have Maggette back.


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

The hornets have 4 players nearly in double figures or there already. And not one of them is chris paul. We have got to turn this thing around, still its early days.


----------



## loi888 (Dec 28, 2004)

Is the game televised? If so, what channel?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

nope it's on KTLK AM 1150 radio though and my radio went down, barely got back on and I hear were down by 10 still


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

We're just trading points with the Hornets... come on Clips... get a defensive stop.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

David West is my 2nd fav non-Clipper now(behind Q)


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Paul = ROY GUARANTEED!

43-57


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sam has 16, 45-57


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley hits a three! 48-57


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

This is ridiculous... Our top pts scorers: brand 15, cassell - 14, ross 2. We need a third option. Oh and mobley has 2 pts. Wicked.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

PJ Hits a 16 footer 48-59

Brand answeres 50-59

Cassell misses @ the buzzard 50-59 Hornets


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

Perhaps cuttino heard my sarcasm.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

air_nitta said:


> This is ridiculous... Our top pts scorers: brand 15, cassell - 14, ross 2. We need a third option. Oh and mobley has 2 pts. Wicked.


Mobley has 5


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

wow... the Hornets are shooting over 60%... what's happened to the Clips defense?


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

Foxsports nba coverage on the net is very slow.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

air_nitta said:


> Foxsports nba coverage on the net is very slow.


 i use ESPN instead of Fox, the gamecast feature is the best


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Mobley has 5


 Lol i know now.... the net is being poorly updated. It was great yesterday against the spurs. Hopefully mobley can prove the haters wrong and have a 15pt + game tonight.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Mobley needs to be traded.


----------



## loi888 (Dec 28, 2004)

Is Mobley not a hundred percent right now? What about last night against the Spurs?


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

I hope Memphis gets up over the lakers. The Lakers have been playin some good ball lately, i dont want them to get confident. The last thing the clips need is to be losing some games and the lakers having a swagger.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

ClipOre4Life said:


> Mobley needs to be traded.


 shall we trade him to FIBA for Gregor F|ucka and Anthony Parker?


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

I think mobley is playing well tonight. On the Hornets side, JR Smith is 3/5 from downtown at the half.... I thought this kid had no jumper, doesnt he just jump over people?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

loi888 said:


> Is Mobley not a hundred percent right now? What about last night against the Spurs?


 heard he has a flu or something and was taking ivey all day today in an attempt to feel better


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

going off topic here but Welcome back Q!

12 Points/5 Dimes/2 Boards/A Steal/6-10 From the field in 18 minutes


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

On a positive note, kaman has 0 fouls to start the 3rd. Wilcox and livvy however: 4.


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

By the way thanks qrich for the espn thing, i love it! So much detail and actually keeps up with the game. Ill spread the word.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley rebounds a Sam brick

Brand misses from 5 feet, Paul has it, he misses, Sam rebounds, Ross brings it up, Ross misses an 18 footer, Paul misses but gets fouled


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Paul makes one of two 

Ross gets fouled, non-shooting


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley lays it up and in . . .everyone happy?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

David "MIP" West hits it

52-62 Hornets


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Smith hits another three 52-65

Ewing + McCarty for Smith, get it done Elgin!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley misses a three attempting to beat the 24


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

Im loving mobleys production tonight compared to the last few games. Hopefully he will shake off this funk he is in and start nailing some threes.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley pulls down a rebound . . Kaman scores 54-65


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Paul scores, Livingston 4 Paul, do it! 54-67


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley scores again! 56-67

PJ Brown shooting two


I wonder if Cat read bbb.net last night?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

PJ Brown makes both 56-69 . . . Clippers turn it over . . . . Mason scores 56-71


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

lol at the trade ideas....


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley hits it AGAIN 58-71


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

PJ Brown scores 58-73

time out Clippers


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

i have a bad feeling about this game..


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Clips suckin ballage.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

what a game to bet all my points on. Oh well. if we cant beat the hornets, thats pretty bad, despite the injuries.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

time to put in Lampe Scott! 
time to play Korolev Dun!


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

frustration.....setting......in..........urge.......to.....kill.....rising.......falling.....RISING!....falling...gone.

must kill moe....weeeeeeeeee....must.......

and so forth.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley misses and Mason with a jam! 58-75


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand misses, but Chris Paul sure as hell doesn't. 58-77 


that's it, play Korolev!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross hits an 18 footer 60-77 

I wish bball practice was early today so I wouldn't get frustraded :curse:

Hornets miss, but Cass doesn't 62-77 little 4-0 Spurt


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross steals it . . . Cassell loses it and Clips turn it right over


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Livingston and Wilcox . . are in


David "MIP" West scores 62-79


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross scores . . 64-79

Mason misses, Livingston gets a rebound and you guessed it, there is a whistle

but not against Livingston

with 2:43 left in the third time out is taken


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Livvy, Ross, Mobley, Wilcox and Brand for Clips


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wilcox misses, Speedy rebounds and gets it blocked by Q


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

Livvy, time to step up.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers have just signed "qrich1fan" from basketballboards.net for a 10 Minute Contract


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Claxton scores 64-81


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Livvy misses . . . Ross stops the fast break but doubt Hornets won't score


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Livvy, Ross, Mobley, Wilcox and Brand for Clips


I like the sound of that line up.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

So bad. So f'in bad.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

and Hornets do miss wow

and Hornets steal it, Ross takes it right back,


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Livingston scores, now can u stay healthy plz

down by 15 now

Vroman misses an 18 footer

Livvy brings it up with 3 seconds seperating the game and shot clock

Vromans called for a foul, non-shooting


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Livvy misses, Mason gets fouled with .6 left in the third :curse: bad foul


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

66-81 . . 66-82

damn what a nasty block by DJ Mbenga in the Dallas/PHX game (or was it DeSagna Diop?)


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

If the Clips manage to even come within 2 plays of tying the game I will be stunned... I'm hoping that at least Korolev will get a chance to play some minutes.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand/Livingston/Wilcox/Mobley/Ewing i think is whats starting the 4th and final quarter


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

EB gets fouled and shooting two

Makes both 68-82

http://www.canonboy.com/images/20021231_DallasTrip/images/DallasTrip17.jpg <<what we need


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand misses a 15 footer, Mason shooting two, misses first

Kaman in for Brand and hits the second 68-83


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman misses, JR rebounds it . . . .


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

5th foul on Mobley, just under 10 minutes left, Smith gets his 5th three

66-86 . .


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman makes a shot . . . . 68-86 . . . . . Cass ready to return, JR hits AGAIN 68-89


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Game Over.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Claxton lays it up and in

Wilcox gets fouled, shooting two i believe

time out is taken 8:24 left to go 70-91


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

Us = tired.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cass doesn't want the game to be over 72-91


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

i miss maggs


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Smith misses a three . .and Clips turn it right over


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

ewing, cassell AND livvy in..... weird line up!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman steals it, Sam misses, Wilcox rebounds and scores 74-91


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Livvy rebounds and Kaman misses but he is shooting two . . . . 6:43 left . . anyone believe in miracles?


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

Really hated this game. I actually hated it.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Big Silly hits one 75-91


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Livingston steals it and gets fouled

Welcome Back Shaun


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman scores 77-91 . . . Sam and Clax seem to be going at it, Tech on both


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

7-0 Clipper spurt . . . too little to late unless we have a miracle here


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brown misses, loose ball foul on Hornets


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

what was the tech for?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Tech on Speedy Claxton, he's ejected so miracles can happen now?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

5:52 i think left

91-77 Clips shooting a tech and have the ball


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Technicals being called like crazy.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Tech on Speedy Claxton, he's ejected so miracles can happen now?


Why was Speedy ejected? Sam wasn't ejected?
Vroman ejected too?? What did he do?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

air_nitta said:


> what was the tech for?


 jawing at one another i'm guessing


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

We make our run *now*.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Why was Speedy ejected? Sam wasn't ejected?
> Vroman ejected too?? What did he do?


 from what i heard, after the double-tech, Claxton argued about a call and got his second T, hard to tell over the radio

Vroman was ejected? all i know is he had 5 fouls


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

They have to go on a scoring run here.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sam hits the tech 78-91

Wilcox hits the first 79-91 and not the second


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman rebounds after Mason misses

Cassell misses an 18 footer but he's fouled


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

All Hornets starters are in now.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sam hits the first 80-91 81-91 and the second

about 5 minutes left


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley and Brand ready to check in . . .


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Let's expose this rookie team and take them down.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley/Brand/Livingston/Cassell/Kaman are in 

Smith misses, Kaman rebounds . . Cass brings it up and a turn over damn


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

Meanwhile, the clips have quietly plugged this to a 11 pt game...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Claxton checks in? didn't he get two Techs? WTF i hate radio broadcasts 


Paul scores and thats a dagger 81-93


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Paul is called for a foul and he gets a T . . Sam shooting three, chance to cut it to 9 wow

Sam hits the first


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

82-93 . . 83-93 . . 84-93 

just less then 4 minutes to go 

Sam is 12/12 from the FT line with 3:59 to go


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

What the hell is with all the Techs???


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Claxton checks in? didn't he get two Techs? WTF i hate radio broadcasts
> 
> 
> Paul scores and thats a dagger 81-93



Gamecast said Vroman was ejected.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clips playing Zone-D

Kaman blocks Brown? but a foul is called


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Cut down to 9.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Gamecast said Vroman was ejected.


wow, i hate it not being on TV


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

F U Kaman!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brown hits both 84-95 . . Mobley hits a big three! 87-95


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

West misses, Kaman rebounds, Shaun brings it up, Mobley misses a three this time ouch


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

thank god


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

West misses, EB rebounds . . . 

Sam's shot goes in n out


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

West misses but followed up and in 87-97 . . game


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

EB gets fouled, shooting two . . time out taken with 1:38 left


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

F'in Clippers! I hate you!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Props to the Clips for showing some heart in the 4th... good thing they have 2 off days to get ready for the Houston game.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

both are missed . . . . Korolev time


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

sorry one missed . . . .


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

We are too tired to close this. Back to the drawing board. Ron artest anybody? Trade brand for artest and bender - actually include livvy to make it even.









jk.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

88-98

Livingston misses but shooting two


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Livvy makes one out of two 89-98


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Foul on the Clips with a second on the 24


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Lawler's Law is yet to be broken

Offensive foul


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

Can all the cuttino mobley haters please sit down, please sit down.

He played decent tonight, congrats with 16pts and 6 boards. Cant complain with that.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

:clap: Props to the Hornets :clap: 

:curse: To The Clips :curse: 


14-8 . . .first 3 game losing streak


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

What a frustrating game of basketball. We need to rest for Houston, because a loss against the rox at the moment is unacceptable.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Ouch!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I am glad they didn't show this game on tv. How do you get smashed by the Hornets? I know they are a better team from last year but it was game that should have been won. Looks like everyone shot well so I have no clue why they lost. I was happy to see Livingston play but then again how can you be happy when he plays 20 minutes and has 0 assists.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

We played NO defense what so ever, stupid turn overs and what not, hard to tell what was wrong from the radio broadcast.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

This is a horrible horrible loss and 14-8 doesnt look to great.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the only good thing is that other teams from the division also lost, except the lakers


im glad i didnt watch this game


LIKE ALWAYS, by the stats i saw...they made WAY MORE 3s than us :curse: :curse: :curse: 


man we better get some 3 pt shooters so give us some more from 3 cuz we cant expect

to win when teams shoot 3s n makes them consistently

they shoot 20 3s, we shot 3 hahah a

CMON MAN


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

first 3 game losing streak yup, man this is what im afraid of, the Rockets although they

have one of the worst records on the leagure, are dangerous team


we have to win it, lets see how Sam keeps us from losing 4 straight.....


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

You guys might not want to see it but I just saw an alley that Paul threw up to Mason and it was NASTY!!! Saw it on NBATV. Don't know if Sportscenter will show the same highlights.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Weasel said:


> I am glad they didn't show this game on tv. How do you get smashed by the Hornets? I know they are a better team from last year but it was game that should have been won. Looks like everyone shot well so I have no clue why they lost. I was happy to see Livingston play but then again how can you be happy when he plays 20 minutes and has 0 assists.


Yeah But hey the man have some time without NBA Level game...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

So I gotta remind everyone there's 60 games left in the season?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns lost to the Hornets too.

Don't feel so bad. =)


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Brooklyn said:


> Yeah But hey the man have some time without NBA Level game...


Yep Second Game and he has 10 assist. 1 TO


----------

